# first deer



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

2 deer stands $250 refitting model 94 with youth stock $50 trips to range and pratice ammo $100 seeing youre 11 yearold shoot his first deer PRICELESS!!


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Could we get some Pictures? of this BEASTLY deer?


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

THAT DEER IS BROWN, DOWN, AND FLOPPIN' AROUND...CONGRATS TO YOUR SON AND YOU! :sniper:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowOffYourTrophy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Congrats!!!*


----------

